# Ayurveda



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

This is a very beneficial treatment for your body and mind as a whole and is 1 of the few treatments that actually works for any type of mental illness and disease. 

Ayurveda is ancient indian medicine and treatments used to bring the body back to its natural state. An Ayurvedic doctor will observe u and do various different tests and ask u many vital questions regarding your daily routine and your lifestyle. They can pinpoint the route cause of your illness and treat the cause directly. It sounds too good to be true but trust me im not playing the fool.

The treatments have various and many indian language names and range from Detox, Herbs, Special Oil Massaging, Tent Sweating, yoga, lifestyle changes, environmental changes, diet and the list goes on. Ayurveda can honestly cure u from any health problem and is cheaper and tons more thorough and the doctors are way more knowledgable and involved in treating u than normal gp's and specialists. Even many big name Celebrities are moving to ayurveda now to treat disorders.

Research online about it and contact your nearest Ayurvedic Doctor for an appointment. It will lifechanging trust me. Peace


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

ashwagandha his a big herb in ayurvedic medicine. also called winter cherry... there's a thread about it somewhere but it doesn't really say much on it. balancing your doshas can have a tremendous effect on your thoughts.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

averyudic herbs didnt work for me at all, aswagandhashda or gotu co*cock*la or that creepy ayurvedic massage guy I went to that said I was OK because I didn´t fill his expensive bathtub that had "precious" essential oils with "black toxins"... **** me, thats because I wasnt as full as **** as he was :yes

https://scontent-mad.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=7e1c8658bbf63971b87dc4964096b868&oe=55B4499A

here is that ******* with his beloved indian "master" God these gullible lowlifes will buy into any "ancient wisdom" crap.

Ayurveda is a ****ing waste of time and a financial blackhole.


----------



## Lysadon (Mar 28, 2015)

Why so touchy , it seems like they really hurt you or something. Not all treatments work for everyone, so you shouldn't have a negative attitude towards a certain treatment on the basis that it didn't do any good.May be you went to the wrong persons for treatment.


----------

